# Another noob with a beardie..



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a question regarding the feeding of my beardie, I was wondering is it ok to add insects and veg in the morning and just leave her to it till i get back from work?

I was also wondering how many should I give her.

Cheers all.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yep it's fine to do it in the morning and leave them to it. I used to give mine fresh veg every day, add insects in morning and when i got back from school. Number of insects depends on the size of your beardie and how big the insects are?


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank god, that makes my life so much easyer, she is about 4/5 inches, I have black crickets, locusts and waxworms all small and easy to eat.

Thanks Tom.


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd be tempted to change the blacks for browns if feeding in a morning, blacks can be evil little so and so's and can nip and stress a tiny beardie if not watched.
Browns are less agressive and will be safer left all day unsupervised.


----------



## MattiBee (Mar 7, 2008)

agreed on the black/brown switch, the blacks are evil! i dont even use crickets any more but browns are better than blacks. also, how often do you feed your BD waxworms?


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok Ill try and get some brown as soon as I can, If you don't use crickets, what do you use? roaches? she hardly ever touches the wax worms but i try to feed her them anyway just in case she is hungry. i have noticed that she doesn't eat her fruit and veg, or at least i haven't seen her eat them.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I used to give my beardie morio worms as treats as they are very fattening like wax worms. Stick a bowl in the tank and put a few wax worms in there every 4 days or so.


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

We are about to get our 1st pair of B/D so after the viv setup and we get them whats to feeding programme how many, what, and when I intend doing more research before we get going so don't worry we only have the viv so far not setup that will take a while so I can learn before we bring them home,

Oh what are my options for BD colours etc we want a pair so sexing but the suppliers should do that hey, as we want to breed em later on.

any help on the above would be good its not fast flowing the replys so as much as possible please


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

don't rush me said:


> We are about to get our 1st pair of B/D so after the viv setup and we get them whats to feeding programme how many, what, and when I intend doing more research before we get going so don't worry we only have the viv so far not setup that will take a while so I can learn before we bring them home,
> 
> Oh what are my options for BD colours etc we want a pair so sexing but the suppliers should do that hey, as we want to breed em later on.
> 
> any help on the above would be good its not fast flowing the replys so as much as possible please


 


if you could start a new thread as this is someone elses.


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

tom1400 said:


> I used to give my beardie morio worms as treats as they are very fattening like wax worms. Stick a bowl in the tank and put a few wax worms in there every 4 days or so.


Ok Ill try that and see how she reacts, I was just wondering what veg people use because Ive read so many care sheets etc. and they list so many things you can feed but surly some must work better than others? Currently Im feeding a mix of sweet potato, cabage leaf, butternut squash, green beans and parsnip. The problem is iv never seen her eat any of it?


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

On a small note aren't the brown ones the "silent" ones?


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

there is browns, and silent browns, then blacks. i prefer the blacks as they dont jump as much and dont eat eachother like the browns do, i can put 30 browns in a cricket keeper n after 3 days only have 10! they are horrid. i hand feed, i never leave the blacks crix alone with my animals tho, coz they will prbs bite them.


----------



## beardieLOVE (Apr 12, 2008)

you said your beardie was 4/5 inches so thats stil a little baby so i wouldnt worry to much about her not eating greens. i also only hand feed my beardies so i no theres no crix left in there viv at night hiding in the newspaper and coming out at night. i put locust in there for them to catch as they love them and they do no harm to beardies.


----------



## Spen (Nov 8, 2007)

LauraMartin said:


> there is browns, and silent browns, then blacks. i prefer the blacks as they dont jump as much and dont eat eachother like the browns do, i can put 30 browns in a cricket keeper n after 3 days only have 10! they are horrid. i hand feed, i never leave the blacks crix alone with my animals tho, coz they will prbs bite them.


Do you feed them? lol. cause I've never had issues keeping browns alive.


----------



## MattiBee (Mar 7, 2008)

in general i think crickets are horrible anyway lol, and in reply to 'what do you feed if you don't use crickets?' i use locusts, i find they are less likely to escape, cleaner (well they smell less anyway) and they last longer. more expensive though.


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah she's tiny, In the shop when I asked how old she wasa they said 15 months but I'm not sure? I think feeding her locusts is allot easyer than crickets, they are much easier to catch, plus I like to hand feed her a few and theres no way you can hold a cricket in your hand. Just in case anyone was interested I did pick up some brown crickets today, just to give them a try.


----------



## lismae (Feb 20, 2008)

steved said:


> Yeah she's tiny, In the shop when I asked how old she wasa they said 15 months but I'm not sure? I think feeding her locusts is allot easyer than crickets, they are much easier to catch, plus I like to hand feed her a few and theres no way you can hold a cricket in your hand. Just in case anyone was interested I did pick up some brown crickets today, just to give them a try.


I think they must have meant 15 weeks!! thats very small even for 15 weeks!!
My beardie who is around 6 1/2 months old does not eat much veg either i do see her eat a little bit everyday, she likes spring greens and dandelion leaves/flowers the best!


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

4/5 icnhes at 15 months. No thats wrong, as someone else said 15 weeks sounds more like it.


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

Is there a good technique to getting crickets out of the packet they come in? I mean for when you are about to feed, Ive ben using pliars to pick them out individually but surely theres got to be a better way? I not scared to pick them up or anything, I just cant catch the lil buggers with my fingers.

Well if she is really that young im not bothered I guess thats just extra time ill have to watch her grow.


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

Ive been feeding my beardie 4 locusts every morning before work, and she generally eats all of them, somtimes leaves one, but when I try to feed her when I get in (about 7/8 oclock) she dosnt seem to want anything? 

Is this a sufficiant ammount for her to be eating? She is sheading at the moment if this makes any difference.
But as well as this somtimes is see her lying with her mouth open, Ive read this can be a sighn of thirst, but I mist her all the time and she has a water bowl?
I'm sorry to be asking so many noobie questions but you can only learn so much from books and care sheets? I hope Im just worrying over nothing but its better safe than sorry.

:no1:Thanks all.


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

sorry but...bump.


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

It's their way of cooling down, like us sweating  What's her temps? What are you using to read them? Oh, and leave him/her to settle in for about 2 weeks without handling it much if you've just got him/her. I wouldn't worry, 4 is a good amount if you just got her mine ate like 2 in 2 days, now, 7 weeks on he eats 40 a day


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

Malky said:


> It's their way of cooling down, like us sweating  What's her temps? What are you using to read them? Oh, and leave him/her to settle in for about 2 weeks without handling it much if you've just got him/her. I wouldn't worry, 4 is a good amount if you just got her mine ate like 2 in 2 days, now, 7 weeks on he eats 40 a day


cheers I think I just needed a bit of reassurance.


----------



## beardieLOVE (Apr 12, 2008)

steved said:


> Ive been feeding my beardie 4 locusts every morning before work, and she generally eats all of them, somtimes leaves one, but when I try to feed her when I get in (about 7/8 oclock) she dosnt seem to want anything?
> 
> Is this a sufficiant ammount for her to be eating? She is sheading at the moment if this makes any difference.
> But as well as this somtimes is see her lying with her mouth open, Ive read this can be a sighn of thirst, but I mist her all the time and she has a water bowl?
> ...


 
how old is your beardy because if its a baby 4 locust isnt really enough. because your feeding her late she wil be tired and probably wont eat at that time. as for opening her mouth shes just gaping they do it when they bask because there reaching there preferred temp and breathing with the mouth opening is easier to get air to the lungs when there getting hotter if she does it at the cold end shes is just cooling down. hows olds ur bd and how long you had her?


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

tom1400 said:


> if you could start a new thread as this is someone elses.


sorry was only giving imput:bash:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

ditto on the black crickets theyre evil!


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

veg wise i would try with some water cress ...lambs lettuce and mild rocket they seem to love them


----------

